# Hdd Platters



## sebass (Aug 2, 2012)

A lot of 1,6 kg Hdd platters from diferent hard drive 2 G up 40 G
or 184 gr per 10 X bc
details > [email protected]


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 2, 2012)

Unfortunately your hard drive platters are really only worth the Al in them, the other precious metals are so minimal that it makes processing them not worth the time spent to do so, let alone the acids.

I am in no way condoning doing this, but there really is only one way you are going to get any money out of these, and that's if you put them on eBay. People will pay far more for items they believe have precious metals, than will someone who processes them and actually knows. A lot of the eBay buyers are not processing the hard drive platters they purchase, they either buy and sell, or horde as PM prices fluctuate.

I see you have 707 in your email address name. Do you live in the 707 area code in California?

Scott


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 2, 2012)

Im going to save mine, one day i will come up with and effective process 8) 

Deano


----------



## Geo (Aug 2, 2012)

i would imagine that if you melted them by the ton, any PM bearing material could be collected in the slag.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 2, 2012)

They make great wind chimes. :mrgreen:


----------



## sebass (Aug 2, 2012)

Nope , i live in Romania , Europe ...so I chose my email address at random 
I know dare have Platinum, and I decided to sell them I can do with them, I just recycle for Au . But when I get time i collect recyclable all (hdd cpu mainbord ...) sorry for my bad english , i use google translate  have e nice day all


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Aug 2, 2012)

Palladium said:


> They make great wind chimes. :mrgreen:


...or coasters. :mrgreen:


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 2, 2012)

They would make challenging targets in skeet shooting.


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 2, 2012)

Golddigger Greg said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > They make great wind chimes. :mrgreen:
> ...


We've found them rather effective as pigeon deterrents. :idea: (seems pigeons don't like reflections of themselves or other shiny things, so we put a couple of them on the sides of the door entrance - they walk around outside, but none have come in the room since we installed "Pigeon Away!"

Sadly, though, we seem to have a lot more platters than pigeons....


----------



## sebass (Aug 2, 2012)

This topic is god to delete , i move the topic in to ,,Trade'' page ,sorry that I wrote here , the mesage


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 2, 2012)

Seems these platters may have more value than we originally thought.


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 2, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Im going to save mine, one day i will come up with and effective process 8)
> 
> Deano



I'm saving mine as well, one day i'll use them to make a solar tower. They are so precisely machined.

Or maybe i'll make a solar death ray from them :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Aug 3, 2012)

putting aside the inhalation danger, i have been wondering about perhaps polishing or sanding the film off of the aluminum. that way you can still sell the aluminum platter while collecting and hoarding the PM bearing material. if theres $0.01-$0.05 value in the the film, you would have to reduce the volume of material to be able to save enough to make a difference.


----------



## nickvc (Aug 4, 2012)

Geo got to be honest and ask what's your time worth? IMHO you will lose money hand over fist trying to do this manually and even machining unless automatic and very fast I can't see a return on time and investment. If these things had $0.50 worth of values each then maybe as a time filler but not as a first choice material to work on, based on the estimates you would need to do between 20-100 to earn a dollar in values less chemicals to recover and refine, try polishing 20 and see if you fancy doing enough to make $100 :shock: 
Stick to scrapping them or selling on flea bay 8)


----------



## Geo (Aug 4, 2012)

yea, i wasnt seriously thinking about trying it, i have too much to do that actually means something. i was just thinking if someone wanted to make a project out of it just to see what they might accomplish, they would have to collect, sand and incinerate the film from thousands or even tens of thousands of disc to make any thing off of it.


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Geo said:


> putting aside the inhalation danger, i have been wondering about perhaps polishing or sanding the film off of the aluminum. that way you can still sell the aluminum platter while collecting and hoarding the PM bearing material. if theres $0.01-$0.05 value in the the film, you would have to reduce the volume of material to be able to save enough to make a difference.


This guy seems to have a 'cheap and simple' way to get the material off (now, taking it into a process that would recover it, I dunno....)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9AXZJrNeW4[/youtube]


----------

